# TODAY on RO



## Bo B Bunny (May 31, 2008)

No one did it. 

I was offline due to the tornados in my area, and I'm guessing that is what happened to Silvie. Sorry.


----------



## pinksalamander (May 31, 2008)

Haha.. oh well.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 31, 2008)

LOL! cute!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (May 31, 2008)

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO
*


[/align]


[align=center]*May 31, 2008*

[/align]


[align=center]------------------------------
[/align]


[align=center]*NEW MEMBERS*
[/align]

[align=center]crimsonpawwz[/align]

[align=center]*BIRTHDAYS*
[/align]

[align=center]*Metal_Maiden*

*Duck*

*RIP*
[/align]

[align=center]bat42072*'s Taffy*
[/align]

[align=center]*Send prayers and thoughts...*
[/align]


[align=center]But delusional's Ollie has worms. 
And SnowyShiloh's Skyler has a runny nose![/align]


[align=center]Poor GoinBackToCali, things are getting bad for her.[/align]

[align=center]And BlueGiants's dog has cancer.[/align]



[align=center]*In other news...*[/align]




[align=center]JimD's Chippy, who had a lump,is doing great.

angoragrl's trio might work out after all![/align]

[align=center]BabyBunnies's back from her vacation.

[/align]

[align=center]----------------------------------------

[/align]

[align=center]pinksalamander's blog for Lottie has been updated! Check it out.[/align]


[align=center]





[/align]

[align=center]--------------------------------

[/align]


[align=center]*Ok, that's all I really know what to put, sorry guys!*[/align]


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 31, 2008)

GREAT JOB! THANKS!

and Bo had tornados hovering around last night LOL!


----------



## trailsend (May 31, 2008)

Great job Montana!! 

Bo - glad you are safe!! It has been a busy tornado season... I can't wait until it ends!


----------



## bat42072 (May 31, 2008)

12animaluv34 lost sky today...


----------



## Becca (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks for mentioning me


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 1, 2008)

Awesome Montana!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 1, 2008)

I think I need Montana to be one of my part time reporters!!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jun 1, 2008)

Anytime you need me, Bo.


----------



## Becca (Jun 1, 2008)

Can I help too?
I've alway wanted to do a Today on Ro


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 1, 2008)

Sure! If you have time you can go ahead and do today's. If not - I'll let you do tomorrow ok?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 1, 2008)

*Thanks! I do really appreciate the help! *

*XxMontanaxX wrote: *


> Anytime you need me, Bo.


----------



## Becca (Jun 1, 2008)

OOOOH WOW thanks so much - I will do it right now :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Jun 1, 2008)

Could I please do it tomorrow becuase I just spent ages doing it and i just lost it all :grumpy:
IS that alright?


----------



## JimD (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks for the prayers and good thoughts for Chippy!

She's doing okay.

:thanks:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 1, 2008)

*SURE! I usually put it in a word document on my computer then copy it over to the board.. then I don't lose it *

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> Could I please do it tomorrow becuase I just spent ages doing it and i just lost it all :grumpy:
> IS that alright?


----------

